# Yarn shops around N.Higgins Lake, Michigan?



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Any yarns shops in central Michigan I should not miss? Vacationing in the N. Higgins Lake, Houghton Lake, West Branch, Roscommon, etc. area. I already know about Arnie's in Houghton Lake. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kristine25 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are near East Tawas, there is an awesome yarn shop!Tawas Bay Yarn Shop! It is located on US23 going north. It is about a mile or 2 past the Big Boy!!


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

There is one in downtown Grayling, 2nd small store from corner. There is traffice light at corner. Lot closer, but not as awesome as Tawas store. sorry I dont know name of store. Hope this helps. Have a good time. Love Higgins Lake..


----------



## zzknits (Jun 26, 2011)

The shop in Grayling is called "Parrott's Perch". The knit shop is in the back of the store, with a gift shop in the front. It's a small shop but packs in lots for the space. I love this little shop and go every time I go to Michigan. My family and I also love N. Higgins Lake.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Clare, has a great yarn shop "Apple tree lane" located downtown. Open wed-sat 10-5:30


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

If you are willing to do the drive to Gladwin, there's a nice little shop just around the corner from the light in town. Go to knitmap.com and it will give you the name (which I'm blanking on right this second) and a phone number and address. There is one in Bay City: 
A Piece of Ewe on Saginaw Street. And I live in Saint Helen . . . and knit with a bunch of women from West Branch. Let me know if you come up with anyplace else, please?


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

Another one is in Bay City called "Yarn Supply" north union st .
There is also "Stitching Well" in Bay City....that one is extremely pricey. We camp (5th wheel) in Houghton Lake....I can't think of any closer ones to you except Arnie's.....


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks 2nd time around for reminding me about the Yarn Supply. I live here and even shop ther when I need yarn. I guess I just take the store for granted. They are supper nice and go out of there way to help everyone. They also have an on-line service and are on facebook so you can see what kind of stuff they carry. If they don't have it they will find it and order it.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

If you venture further to Traverse City there is Lost Art downtown and also Yarn Quest on Garfield, they have some nice yarn I got some super Rowan there. My husband thought is was a very calming store while he was walking around with me encouraging me to get yarn. Also in Petoskey downtown there is a fabulous store there called Cynthias Too. She used to have Cynthias in Mackinaw but closed that one.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Midland is quite far from Houghton Lake, but Material Mart on Ashman Circle used to have a fair amount of yarn. Does anyone know if they still do?


----------

